# Birthdays and Separation?



## sadsoul (Aug 10, 2010)

What is appropriate?

My wife left me. She says that I have to accept that she is not planning on ever coming back. We have been separated about 3 months. We have a one year old child. Do I :

1) Text her happy birthday and leave it at that.

2) Call her and wish her a happy birthday.

Should I under any circumstances buy her a gift?

I still love her but have pretty much moved on. I would love her to come back but it will no longer crush me if she doesn't. I think I have moved past the sad, desperate stage. She hasn't filed for divorce yet. Weird situation.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Call her or text with a happy birthday yes, buy a gift, no.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe a Text at most.... thats what I would do, especially if you are trying to move on as well.


----------

